# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Programet kompjuterike të përdorura në Arkitekturë

## Fiori

1. Kete mesazh ja drejtoj Pedros ose Drinit, duke qene se te dy nuk dukeni thjesht amatore te arkitektures. 

Une e kam pasur pasion kete si fushe dhe dikur mendoja te vazhdoja dhe shkollen, kjo ndoshta e shtyre dhe nga fakti se njeri nga prinderit e mi ka mbaruar inxhinieri ndertimi dhe jam rritur ne nje ambjent me blu prints ne cdo cep te shtepise. 

Gjithsesi tani me ndihmen e nje mikut tim gjeta programin e AutoCAD dhe nje liber mbi te dhe mendoj te harxhoj pak kohe duke lexuar apo e perdorur, ne muajt ne vazhdim.

Nese ju ka rene rasti ta perdorni si program, cili eshte mendimi juaj, sa vlere ka si program dhe sa shume e lehteson ky si program punen per inxhinieret dhe arkitektet e kohes sone??!



2. 


> Patjeter qe mund te vizatosh nje peme, nje shtepi, nje njeri apo nje kafshe ne tredimensional ne leter dhe pa kompiuter. Kjo arrihet nepermjet projeksionit paralel, ku hyjne paraqitja izometrike, dimetrike, perspektiva ushtarake etj. ose projeksionit qendror, qe njihet qe nga koha e mesjetes me vizatimet e Albrecht Dürrer etj.


Jam plotesisht dakort. Mbaj mend ne fillim te vitit te pare ne Shqiperi kur mesonim si te hidhnim trupat 3D ne flete nepermjet projeksionit paralel. Me pelqen vizatimi dhe gezohem kur mesoj gjera te reja mbi te. 


Pershendetje vizitoreve te rinj te ketij forumi, sigurisht pa harruar te vjetrit!

----------


## Pedro

Fiori,

une kam te instaluar ne zyre AutoCad 2000 (version i plote), Nemetschek 17 FT Allplan (version i plote) dhe Spirit 10 (versioni studentor).

Nuk e di ne USA, por ketu ne Gjermani (te pakten me sa kam pyetur e me kane thene) AutoCad dhe Nemetschek jane programet me te mira, qe eksistojne tani per tani ne treg.
Interesante me duket tani Spirit nga firma softTech, pasi me programin e ri CAD qe ka nxjerre po rrjeshtohet nder me te mirat. Plus kesaj eksiston edhe nje version Spirit SketchUp i cili te ndihmon ne berjen e skicave (gje shume interesante). Cdo vit behet ne Frankfurt panairi me programet CAD dhe cdo vit sjell dicka te re. 

Persa i perket projektit te Daniel Libeskind per WTC, ai gjendet keto dite ne Muzeun Gjerman te Arkitektures ne Frankfurt. Shpresoj me te gjendur pak kohe te lire te shkoj ta shoh. Nga Daniel Libeskind kam pare Das Jüdische Museum (Muzeun e Cifuteve) ne Berlin dhe me ka impresionuar shume. Ndertesa e muzeut flet me teper se objektet qe jane te vendosura aty.

----------


## Fiori

Pedro faleminderit per pergjigjen. 

Tani per tani do me duhet te shpenzoj pak kohe me ate si program ne menyre qe te kem me shume "goje" te flas heren tjeter apo dhe te bej pyetje te tjera.

Do te sugjeroja te komunikoje ne forum me Drinin me lart apo dhe Edspace pasi te dy (me sa kam komunikuar me ta) kane eksperience ne kete fushe dhe ne kete menyre duke jetuar te tre ne vende te ndryshme jam e sigurt do perfitoni shume nga njeri tjetri. 

Mundesisht komunikoni ketu ne "publik" ne menyre qe dhe ne te "vegjlit" me më pak eksperience ne kete fushe te mesojme dicka :)

----------


## Dita

> Ai ka përdorur një program të quajtur *Catia* e cila përdoret për ndërtimi dhe structurimin e avjonëve. Në saj të programit stafi tij ishin në gjëndje që të llogaritnin anën inxhinierike të ndërtesës.



E kam ndjekur temen qe ne hapje. 
Nga postimi i fundit citova sa me lart e desha te te pyesja ne lidhje me kete program Drini: Sa eshte ne gjendje te zevendesoje punen e nje inxhinieri konstruktor?

----------


## drini_në_TR

Është e vërtetë, Catia si program hanonë shumë nga ana inxhinjerkie dhe struktuore si program. Ka aftësinë që pasi të ndërtosh forma dhe modele në 3D, të harrij të llogarisë anën strukturore për të ndërtuar atë formë. Është shumë teknik si program. Kam edhe një demo ver. të programit dhe është shumë teknik saqë s'jam bërë nej herë mbarë t'ja filloj ta mësoj. Për projekte si ato të Frank Gherit është mëse i domosdoshëm, (hadje ti bësh me dorë të gjitha ato llogaritje...). 
Katër janë pikat kryesore të programit:
1) Projektim Montimi: ndihmon në mekanikën e mbërthimeve të pjesëve përbërëse.
2) Vizatim Teknik: bën vizatimet teknike automatikisht nëse është ndërtuar një formë në 3D me këtë program.
3) Vizatim Teknik për Projektet e Montimit: bën automatikisht vizatimet teknike të objeteve mekanikë (pika 1)
4) Pjesa Inxhinjerike e Strukturës: bën llogaritjen dhe integrimin automativë të peshës, dhe analizës së vibrimeve. 

Shpresoj që t'ja kesh paska idenë tani në shumë të këtij programi.
Për më shumë info:http://www.3ds.com/en/press/ipf.asp?...IA_oct2002_Eng

Përshëndetje Dita
:)
drini.

----------


## Dita

Shume interesante. Te falenderoj per informacion.

Kam pershtypjen se permes zhvillimit te programeve te reja, do te vije koha qe profesioni i arkitektit do te shkrihet me ate te inxhinierit. Nuk e di, nese je ne dijeni Drini, por dikur ne Shqiperi arkitektura dhe inxhinieria e ndertimit zhvilloheshin si nje dege e vetme, dhe specializimi ndodhte vetem pasi ishe futur ne profesion. Per shembull ka inxhiniere sot qe do te ishin ne gjendje te benin fare mire projekte godinash (flas per aftesi krijuese) e megjithate nuk munden te firmosin, sepse nuk e kane licensen e arkitektit (kjo ngaqe specializimi qe moren ne profesion e siper i drejtoi ata nga profesioni i inxhinierit konstruktor).


Pershendetje gjithashtu :)
Dita!

----------


## Fiori

> ...por dikur ne Shqiperi arkitektura dhe inxhinieria e ndertimit zhvilloheshin si nje dege e vetme...


Po me cudit ky citim. Do te thote qe Shqiperia ka qene me kohe shume here perpara cfare njerzit duan te bejne sot, pra ta bashkojne disi arkitekturen dhe artistiken me inxhinieriken ?!

Nuk e kisha degjuar me pare se arkitektura dhe inxhinieria e ndertimit ishin nje dege e vetme. Une kam dy breza inxhinieriash ne familje por pike e dobet e tyre ka qene (sidmos mamit) te vazhdonte arkitekture dhe kete nuk e arriti dot pasi shteti nuk i jepte te drejten te vazhdonte kete dege. Sigurisht edhe arkitektura dhe inixhinieria si dege kane klasa te perbashketa por kjo nuk do te thote se jane zhvilluar ndonjehere si nje dege.

Gjithsesi jam shume e interesuar ne kete fakt me shume se "amatorisht" do me pelqente te dija me shume, nq se keni informacion te sakte do ju lutesha ta ndanit.

Drini e kuptoj se artistikja ka qene gjithmone dege e arkitektures une isha me shume kurioze te dija nese Universitetet Shqiptare ose dhe ketu ato Universitetet qe ju njihni e kane futur "artistiken" edhe ne programin e akademik te inxhinierise ndertimore?! 

Shembujt me kenaqen...


Pershendetje!

----------


## Dita

> Po me cudit ky citim. Do te thote qe Shqiperia ka qene me kohe shume here perpara cfare njerzit duan te bejne sot, pra ta bashkojne disi arkitekturen dhe artistiken me inxhinieriken ?!
> 
> Nuk e kisha degjuar me pare se arkitektura dhe inxhinieria e ndertimit ishin nje dege e vetme. Une kam dy breza inxhinieriash ne familje por pike e dobet e tyre ka qene (sidmos mamit) te vazhdonte arkitekture dhe kete nuk e arriti dot pasi shteti nuk i jepte te drejten te vazhdonte kete dege. Sigurisht edhe arkitektura dhe inixhinieria si dege kane klasa te perbashketa por kjo nuk do te thote se jane zhvilluar ndonjehere si nje dege.
> 
> Gjithsesi jam shume e interesuar ne kete fakt me shume se "amatorisht" do me pelqente te dija me shume, nq se keni informacion te sakte do ju lutesha ta ndanit.




Deri ne vitin *1968* dega ka qene zhvilluar e perbashket, pra arkitekture dhe inxhinieri ndertimi bashke. Ne vitin 1968 ka ndodhur ndarja dhe brezi qe eshte ndodhur ne ate kohe ne vitin e trete ne universitet ka "perjetuar" pjesmarrjen zyrtare ne nje grup arkitekture te ndare nga ai i inxhinierise. 
Nder personat qe e paten kete privilegj ishin femije personash te medhenj te asaj kohe. 

Pse privilegj???
Duhet parasysh dicka dhe ketu nuk eshte i tepruar realizmi, kur mund te pohohet, se qe te mbaroje per arkitekture duhet ta kishe familjen te vertetuar nga ana biografike.

Ndryshe ndodhte me Inxhinierine e ndertimit. Ajo ka qene nje dege per te cilen ka pasur nevoje per njerez te afte, sepse ajo perballet me veshtiresi me te madhe sec eshte bukuria e nje objekti apo funksionaliteti i tij, dhe ketu jane bere pranime apo me mire perjashtime duke lejuar dhe persona me biografi te keqe te ngjiteshin ne shkallet e universitetit dhe te kryenin studimet, qofte DITEN, qofte NATEN. 
Ne inxhinierine e ndertimit (ZBATIMI) po e le menjane ndertimin e pallateve, por po mendoj per ndertime urash, hekurudhash, hidrocentralesh, qe jane objekte qe duhet te arrijne t'i rezistojne kohes, sepse jane investime kolosale. Te marresh persiper zbatim projektesh te tilla do persona te afte, e do dhe guxim sepse do te duhet te mbash mbi supe dhe me emrin tend. Kujtoj ketu Karl Gegen, qe i dha fund me vetvrasje jetes se vet.


Nje gje e ngjashme ka ndodhur psh dhe ne fakultetin e elektroteknikes, ku te privilegjuarit kishin te drejten te specializoheshin per elektronike, e nese letrat nuk i kishe "te pastra" duhet te mjaftoheshe me specializimin si inxhinier elektrik, sepse per inxhiniere elektrike kishin nevoje kombinatet e tere qe kishte Shqiperia, hidrocentralet po ashtu. E aty nuk do te shkonin bijte e te pareve, se per ta benin vetem specializimet e mira, mundesisht ato jashte shtetit. (Lexoni pertej ironise qe nuk rri dot pa e shprehur ne kete rast).


Pra permbledhur, vendet e arkitektures ishin te rezervuara dhe ndaheshin pa drejtesi.

----------


## Fiori

Dita faleminderit per informacionin. 

Me shume isha kurioze mbi faktin si keto dy dege kane qene nje dhe jo cfare ndodhi pasi u ndane pasi "mos-priviligjet" e asaj kohe lidhur me njerzit qe donin te vazhdonin arkitekture i kam ndjere vete dhe familja ime mbeti gjithmone e ndikuar nga zgjedhje qe i benin njerez te tjere dhe jo individi, sic ndodhi me shume familje te tjera shqiptare ne ate kohe. Po historine e kemi lexuar dhe jetuar (pjeserisht) te gjithe, nuk eshte gje e re. 

Me sa di une arkitektura dhe inxhinieria kane qene nje fakultet pra merreshin tre vjet te njejtat klasa (te njejtat klasa matematike dhe fizike me saktesisht) pastaj ndaheshin specializimet por asnjehere nuk kane qene e njejta dege. Edhe ketu ne SHBA nxenesi duhet te marre dy vjet (ne shumicen e Univ. ) te njejtat klasa te pergjitheshme pavaresisht nga cfare dege do vazhdoje, kjo nuk do te thote qe te gjitha deget ne amerike jane nje dege.

----------


## arli

Prezantohem ne kete teme  te re per mua ( sepse dija mbi ekzistencen e ketij forumi  :P ) ...  !!!

Quhem Arli , shqiptar 100% , student ne fakultetin e arkitektures ne nje nga qytetet e italise.....  shume i apasionuar pas grafikes vizive ...

Shoh qe keni nevoje per pak drite .. nuk e di nuk dua te ofendoj asnjeri ...
Ne varesi te kohes se lire  per me shume inf nga ana juaj me email tek harleyd551@hotmail.com..............

Po ju citoj disa nga faqet ku mund te gjeni informacione mbi programet per modelim 3d, animim , projektim  2d , 3d  etj etj  

www.3dlinks.com ka shume informacione 
www.discreet.com   nje nga me te fuqishmit per animim 
www.autodesk.com 
http://www.alias.com/eng/index_noflash.shtml    ketu kemi nje gjeni shqiptar qe punon per animime te filmave hollywoodiane  ...

                                               me falni per sasine e paket te inf ..

                                                              deri heren tjeter ..
                                                                       Mirupafshim..

----------


## RTP

U ndjeva mire duke ju lexuar.

Fiori
Ndoshta ju hyne ne pune kjo lidhja arkitekure-inxh:
Une kam studiu ne Prishtine fakultetin e ndertimaris dhe arkitekures,
dega akitekure.
Me diplomen e keti fakulteti,deri sivjet ,ke marr titullin arch.inxh.
Prej vitit 2005 ky lloj studimi do perfundon dhe me reformat e reja studimi arkitektura do te ngelet vetem me 3 vite studimi(Bachelor diploma)
me cfar mund te maxhistrosh me tutje...

Dmth kjo dicka per lidhshmerin qe diskutoni,
apo fola kot?

ju pershendes
rtp

----------


## arli

Pershendetje ... 

As vete nuk e kam idene se sa kohe eshte bere pa shkruar ne kete forum ....
 ( kisha harruar pass :P ) 
Hej meqe tema eshte mbi progamet kompjuterike do doja te shkruaja dicka per disa programe te fundit ... te cilet kane te bejne me shume me termin design se me projektimin e simuluar ne arkitekture ,,,, 
http://www.alias.com/glb/eng/product...ductId=1900005 
sa per te filluar nje pakete me programe te rinje te Alias ka pak kohe qe ka dale .. dhe te them te drejten jane shume , shume interesante ...
Ky program behet akoma me interesant kur punohet me graphire nje lloj lapsi blutooth....
programet e fundit te Alias , pervec portofolio
http://www.alias.com/glb/eng/product...t_families.jsp

mundeni dhe ti perdorni ne nje hapsire kohore te kushtezuar ...

Hej .... meqe ndodhem online do doja qe te gjithe ata qe kane deshire te flasin mbi kete teme apo tema te tjera lidhur me 3D... NGA moderatore , admibnistratore etj  te hapej nje teme e re ne forum , titulli ; 3d grafics :P ...

Gjithe te mirat 
Arli 
      veggio caruggiu a Zena

----------


## kangaro_toure

AUTOCAD 
and 
ARCHICADD 
jan programe esenciale dhe shum te nevojshme

----------


## visari9

Ne në shkoll si ndertimtar qe jemi  perdorim programin Auto Cad 2004

----------


## RinorZ

ArchiCAD11 si dhe Auto CAD Architecture 2008...
Keto dyja...pasi as qe tentoj te dije me teper se keto dyja...

----------


## ardita04

jam me e reja e forumit e sapo regjistruar por ju kam ndjekur qe ne me pare dhe do te me pelqente qe te mesonim nga njeri -tjetri meqithese un nuk jam arkitekte dhe as inxhiniere ndertimi por arreduese dhe punoj me disa nga programet e lartpermendura

----------


## YaSmiN

> ArchiCAD11 si dhe Auto CAD Architecture 2008...
> Keto dyja...pasi as qe tentoj te dije me teper se keto dyja...


Edhe une keto perdor per Interior Design.Por mendoj qe ArchiCad eshte me e lehte ta mesosh vete.Kurse me AutoCad e kisha shume te veshtire ta mesoj.Vizatimet realiste i bej me dore .Edhe mobiljet ndonjehere.Me pelqejne me shume me dore .

----------


## cool_shqype

Po them edhe un dicka (sipas mendimit tim) ku per momentin ketu ne SHBA po merr permasa konceptimi dhe modelimi ne BIM (Building Information Modeling) e sidomos me programin Revit qe eshte aq i detajuar sa jo vetem mbulon hapat e para si psh. shperndarja e programit spacial, por edhe ben vleresimin dhe permbledhjen e cdo materiali te propozuar dhe me ne fund ben edhe rendering, shum efikase ne kohe dhe te le shum pak vend per gabime teknike dhe pazicionale, c'do ndryshim ose korrigjim ne elemante c'faqet dhe aplikohet njekohesisht kudo edhe ne pamje planare por edhe prerjet tranverse dhe longitudinale......
-AutoCad Architecture ka avancuar por besoj se ne nje te afert revit dhe autocad do te behen 1....
-Per rendering shum i mire eshte 3D Max


-SketchUp eshte shum prektik dhe i lehte per tu mesuar dhe besoj eshte me afer drejtimit te shprehjes artistike te arkitektit....por ka edhe minuset e tij.

----------


## YaSmiN

> Po them edhe un dicka (sipas mendimit tim) ku per momentin ketu ne SHBA po merr permasa konceptimi dhe modelimi ne BIM (Building Information Modeling) e sidomos me programin Revit qe eshte aq i detajuar sa jo vetem mbulon hapat e para si psh. shperndarja e programit spacial, por edhe ben vleresimin dhe permbledhjen e cdo materiali te propozuar dhe me ne fund ben edhe rendering, shum efikase ne kohe dhe te le shum pak vend per gabime teknike dhe pazicionale, c'do ndryshim ose korrigjim ne elemante c'faqet dhe aplikohet njekohesisht kudo edhe ne pamje planare por edhe prerjet tranverse dhe longitudinale......
> -AutoCad Architecture ka avancuar por besoj se ne nje te afert revit dhe autocad do te behen 1....
> -Per rendering shum i mire eshte 3D Max
> 
> 
> -SketchUp eshte shum prektik dhe i lehte per tu mesuar dhe besoj eshte me afer drejtimit te shprehjes artistike te arkitektit....por ka edhe minuset e tij.


Sketchup nuk eshte per projekte te medha aman.Se do nje muaj ta mbarosh.Sketchup e perdorja per industrial design me shume.Kurse 3D max eshte i mire por s'di shume gjera ato me normale .

----------


## Prudence

po ndonje program te thjeshte sa per te hedhur permasat e hapsires se brendshme te shtepise dhe te merrem vete me vendosjen e moblave sipas permasave te tyre..ka kush te me thote???????

----------

